# What kind of algae eater do you have?



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

... just another poll


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Since I have one or more of each of the ones you have listed (except the common pleco), I was not able to vote :lol: 2 CAEs, 8 SAEs, 2 bristlenoses, 1 rubberlip, 10 otos (3 golden, 7 zebra otos), 4 zebra plecos (L46) , 3 spotted zebra plecos (L174) and still wanting more.


----------



## Teelie (Feb 13, 2005)

Nome of the listed at the moment though I used to have a Common and I've got plans to buy several Otos and some L-168's if I can get them.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Zebra plecos are carnivores they are not algae eaters.

I have a bunch of bristlenos- reg long fin and albino longfin as well as about 8 SAEs.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Very true, I just threw them in because fancy plecos where listed, forgot the subject line. Mine eat frozen brine shrimp, bloodworms and mysis shrimp. Sorry got carried away there. :lol:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No algae eating fish. (Except for my daughters livebearer tank). Rudolph, Ghost and cherry shrimp.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we have a royal and bushynose pleco, used to have a common that grew to a foot, then we took him back


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I have rosy barbs and hillstream loaches. Neither are in your poll!

The rosy barbs eat brown algae off the leaves, and the hillstream loaches eat brown algae from the leaves as well as green algae from the rocks, wood, and glass. The rosy barbs are actually quite useful fish. They also serve as bottom feeders, making sure there is no uneaten food in the tank. I think that's why my pond snail population has remained low -- there's nothing for them to eat!


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I wouldn't call the commons much of an algie eater either, I would call them a pain in the $^@,
We got a B-Pleco because I wasn't going through this trying to get rid of it when it got big, not to 
mention taring up everything in the tank just to have room to move n rest.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I keep a large plec to cover the large surface area of the glass, and a CAE to reach the nooks and crannies between the rocks and plants.
Result, spotless tank. And they both get an algae wafer each for their generous efforts. :lol:


----------

